

Ask HN: Relocation and new jobs - olsonsd

As an IT professional in the Northern-Midwest with a few years of experience under my belt I am feeling ready to move on with my career and to somewhere I&#x27;d rather live (east or west coast, somewhere where winter doesn&#x27;t last 5-6 months) with a company I&#x27;d be interested in working for.<p>My question to you all - as I imagine there are many in this position or who have gone through this: What are the best steps for preparing&#x2F;applying for a job across the country? (How to minimize costs for travel, minimize time off from current job for interviews, questions to ask the potential new employer, etc)<p>Thanks for any input! :)
======
weej
It really depends on the role within IT you're considering: software
development, system administration, project management, network analyst,
support technician, database admin, etc.

What kind of role are you looking for?

~~~
olsonsd
Right now I am a Windows sysadmin with a lot of support experience, looking in
to furthering windows experience and hopefully get some project management or
network stuff to expand my skillset and stuff.

Thanks for the reply

